# مسرد



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما الفرق بين الفهرس و*المسرد
*وهل يرادف مثلا القاموس أو المعجم (ولو كان ثمة فرق بين الكلمتين الأخيرتين أرجو أن تفيدوني بها هي الأخرى) وشكرا​


----------



## muhammad2012

القاموس هو البحر العظيم
ولهذا سمى الفيروزآبادي معجمه القاموس المحيط
فهو علم على معجم الفيروزآبادي القاموس المحيط
وصار يطلق توسعا على كل معجم لغوي
وفي الأصل لا يعني المعجم وإنما البحر العظيم
................

في لسان العرب


> سرد: السَّرْدُ في اللغة: تَقْدِمَةُ شيء إِلى شيء
> تأْتي به متَّسقاً بعضُه في أَثر بعض متتابعاً.
> سَرَد الحديث ونحوه يَسْرُدُه سَرْداً إِذا تابعه
> . وفلان يَسْرُد الحديث سرداً إِذا كان جَيِّد السياق له.



و سرَد الحديثَ: رواه وعرضه، قصّ دقائقه وحقائقه


الفهرس أصلها فارسية الفهرست ثم عربت إلى الفهرس      

وجاء في معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة 



> الفهرس يوضع في أَوّل الكتاب أَو في آخره يُذكَرُ فيه ما اشتمل عليه الكتابُ من  الموضوعات والأَعلام، أَو الفصول والأبواب، مرتبةً بنظام معين
> مَسْرَد الكتاب: فهرس مفصَّل للأعلام أو الموضوعات وأماكن ورودها فيه



فالمسرد فهرس يسرد بالتفصيل محتويات الكتاب أو موضوع معين 

وأيضا يعني قائمة بشيء ما
 فتقول مسرد كلمات القرءان وتأتي عليها بالتفصيل
وتقول مسرد بمصطلحات طبية  glossary

وهناك أيضا كشاف الكتاب




> قائمة هجائيّة تُوضع عادةً في آخر الكتاب المطبوع، وبها أسماء أشخاص أو أماكن أو موضوعات أو غير ذلك ممّا ورد في نصِّه، وأمام كلّ رقم الصفحة التي ورد بها
> .​



ففهرس الكتاب عرض لوحدات الكتاب الكبيرة وفهرس المكتبة قائمة بالكتب 
والمسرد يكون سردا مفصلا للمحتويات
والكشاف يعنى بالوحدات الصغيرة فتقول كشاف الأعلام وكشاف البلدان ..الخ 
وقد يكون تشابه بهذا المعنى بين الكشاف والمسرد 
والله أعلم
​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا لك يا محمد، ولم أكن أعرف كلمة كشاف فجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

